# Internal Overflow - Where to Buy?



## Grey Legion (Mar 20, 2006)

Howdy Folks, 

Looking for suggestions on where to buy Internal Overflows in the GTA


----------



## Cichlidrookie (Apr 6, 2014)

Think I saw one at big Al's Brampton on their top shelf where they keep their SW stuff. 

But like everything else at big Al's costs lots probably.


----------



## Grey Legion (Mar 20, 2006)

Yea I asked at BA's in Brampton, they said they did not have any and wanted over 100 for one as a "special order" 



Cichlidrookie said:


> Think I saw one at big Al's Brampton on their top shelf where they keep their SW stuff.
> 
> But like everything else at big Al's costs lots probably.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*overflow*

give this guy a call cant remember his name I think its mike ...
hes located in maple Bathurst and 7 area ...
416 571 5471

had them built and ready depending on what u need , also carrys locline and drill bits ...


----------



## Grey Legion (Mar 20, 2006)

Oh that phone call won't be akward at all 

But I'll call him if needed and thanks for the info !!



tom g said:


> give this guy a call cant remember his name I think its mike ...
> hes located in maple Bathurst and 7 area ...
> 416 571 5471
> 
> had them built and ready depending on what u need , also carrys locline and drill bits ...


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*overflow*

hey there , well his add was on kijjii , he has a acrylic business and works out of his garage , prices were very fair ...


----------



## Grey Legion (Mar 20, 2006)

Coolio, I'll see if I can dig up his ad,

Thanks!!



tom g said:


> hey there , well his add was on kijjii , he has a acrylic business and works out of his garage , prices were very fair ...


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*Overflow*

For some reason I couldn't find it .. I just picked
It up a month ago


----------



## Torx (Jun 16, 2013)

Try JT Custom Acrylics

Sent from my SM-G925W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cichlidrookie (Apr 6, 2014)

Here is a link to his kijiji webpage for overflows.

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-pet-accessor...ox/1033194161?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true

Good luck


----------



## Grey Legion (Mar 20, 2006)

Cichlidrookie said:


> Here is a link to his kijiji webpage for overflows.
> 
> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-pet-accessor...ox/1033194161?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true
> 
> Good luck


Cheers!

Sent him a email, he has a good list of products..


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

I agree that JT Custom Acrylics can help: 
http://jtcustomacrylics.com/finished-products/aquarium-supplies/

For off the shelf overflows, you can check out online seller: Reef Supplies in Montreal - great service ! 
https://www.reefsupplies.ca/online-store/Overflow-Boxes/


----------



## Grey Legion (Mar 20, 2006)

I think JT is at FragFest this weekend, if i go I'll be sure to look for them.

Thanks!



Bullet said:


> I agree that JT Custom Acrylics can help:
> http://jtcustomacrylics.com/finished-products/aquarium-supplies/
> 
> For off the shelf overflows, you can check out online seller: Reef Supplies in Montreal - great service !
> https://www.reefsupplies.ca/online-store/Overflow-Boxes/


----------



## Torx (Jun 16, 2013)

Grey Legion said:


> I think JT is at FragFest this weekend, if i go I'll be sure to look for them.
> 
> Thanks!


Yes, he will be at London Fragfest. He is bringing tons of orders and more.

Sent from my SM-G925W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## advanced reef aquatics (Apr 20, 2009)

I'm sure I have trapezoid overflows, I drilled.
$40


----------



## Grey Legion (Mar 20, 2006)

advanced reef aquatics said:


> I'm sure I have trapezoid overflows, I drilled.
> $40


Pics? and where are you located?


----------



## advanced reef aquatics (Apr 20, 2009)

No pics, they are new, I have 2 flow sizes available 
Milton


----------



## Grey Legion (Mar 20, 2006)

Ok? what are the flow sizes?



advanced reef aquatics said:


> No pics, they are new, I have 2 flow sizes available
> Milton


----------



## advanced reef aquatics (Apr 20, 2009)

650 gph and 1000 gph
90g or under go with smaller


----------



## Grey Legion (Mar 20, 2006)

Thanks for the info. Do they look like this? They would be for 75G Tanks








What size bulkhead are they drilled for?



advanced reef aquatics said:


> 650 gph and 1000 gph
> 90g or under go with smaller


----------



## advanced reef aquatics (Apr 20, 2009)

Yes same box
They are not drilled.


----------



## Grey Legion (Mar 20, 2006)

I may be interested, when can I come by and see them during the week?



advanced reef aquatics said:


> Yes same box
> They are not drilled.


----------



## advanced reef aquatics (Apr 20, 2009)

Pretty busy this week
But text me is best
905 699 6115


----------



## Grey Legion (Mar 20, 2006)

Cool man,

I'll be sure to text you and see what your schedule is like. Thanks!



advanced reef aquatics said:


> Pretty busy this week
> But text me is best
> 905 699 6115


----------

